# Social Anxiety Northern Ireland



## SocialanxietyNI (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am a Cognitive Behavioral Therapist based in Northern Ireland and am looking to set up a support group for social anxiety in Belfast. If anyone is interested or know someone who maybe please do let me know. Thanks all.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome. You also might want to post your note in the "Therapy" sub-forum:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f43/

I hope your support group is successful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome, SocialanxietyNI!


----------



## PrincessPeppers (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello, has there been any developments with this? I might be interested...


----------



## SocialanxietyNI (Feb 16, 2015)

*Social Anxiety Support Group*



PrincessPeppers said:


> Hello, has there been any developments with this? I might be interested...


Hi there, yes the group meets in Belfast our next meeting is the 30th September, have a look on Facebook page Social Anxiety Northern Ireland for further details..


----------



## Steven1105uk (Jul 13, 2014)

Is there anyone from NI support still active? And if so did a group ever get set up 

Steven


----------



## Steven1105uk (Jul 13, 2014)

Still nothing ?


----------

